# This isn't nearly as creepy as it sounds....



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

What are you wearing?

I'm wearing red pajama pants and a grey Honolulu Police G.R.E.A.T. Graduate t-shirt.
I'm sick so don't judge me quite yet. :b


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

black pair of trousers (pants) and a stripy jumper (black and grey)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TheDaffodil said:


> What are you wearing?
> 
> I'm wearing red pajama pants and a grey Honolulu Police G.R.E.A.T. Graduate t-shirt.
> I'm sick so don't judge me quite yet. :b


im wearing clothing


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

lol @ the title of this thread. 

I am in a 10 sizes too big baby blue Gap t shirt and some grey sweat pants. Glamorous!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

skinny jeans, dual belts (one like down on my thigh), peace bracelet, love dogtag necklace (it's small and pink lol), plad boxers, black undershirt and red t-shirt over that, grey socks, VOX skater shoes =]

i have a weird sense of style lmao xD


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Haha, I'm sick too, and my outfit is much worse than yours:

Green sweatpants, thick blue slipper socks, hot pink college tee, "Hello Dolly" sweatshirt (no, I'm not kidding!)


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im wearing a green shirt...jeans...and a pair of black socks


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Black shirt blue jeans and pink polka dot slippers


----------



## Tau Sin (Sep 20, 2009)

Umm. I'd rather not say... rather there's not much on me atm.









JK!


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm wearing a fall inspired outfit consisting of light brown pants with a subtle vertical strip pattern, a fitted tan business jacket over a red, brown and tan tanktop with a red cami underneath. Pretty fancy....job interview today. Still haven't changed hours later lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Just boxers. Living alone has it's perks.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm wearing whatever you want me to be wearing...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

^
That is a really good answer haha.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Blue and pink gown with Betty Boop on it.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

toys r us work shirt, khakis, nikes, silver earring


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

max4225 said:


> A flanel night shirt and nothing else. It's cozy and smells good because I just did the laundy. I'm feeling a bit under the weather too. Hope you feel better soon.


Thanks! You too.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Orangey tie-dyed shirt with a neon unicorn and sparkles (yeah, I bought it because it was so gaudy and ridiculous), a blue sweater that used to fit well but now swallows me whole, and faded skinnies. Black Converse hi-tops.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> Orangey tie-dyed shirt with a neon unicorn and sparkles


That is a whole new level of awesome.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

bezoomny said:


> Orangey tie-dyed shirt with a neon unicorn and sparkles


Pics please. Thanks.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I was wearing boxers. But that was before I clicked on this thread.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

nofx shirt and black shorts that i have pin up so they won't fall down. :b


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Adidas t-shirt, Red Sox pajama pants...and boxers...and socks...


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> nofx shirt and black shorts that i have pin up so they won't fall down. :b


NOFX? Do you know the song Bottles to the Ground? Haha, someone made me listen to that song when I was like...18 maybe. Good tune.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Grey boxer's, grey Wilson socks, jeans, Nirvana (from the muddy banks of the Wishkah) t-shirt, green sweater, brown slippers (cos i'm in the house) and my glasses.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Long cardigan, a t-shirt with a picture of a baby rabbit sporting a top-hat and a monacle, trousers, geeky newsreader glasses (I'm studying).


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Black boots with many useless buckles (my favorite!)
Purple tights
Purple cashmere sweater
Grey and purple plaid skirt

I'm dressed up for no reason today. Well, the reason is that I wanted to wear a nice outfit that showed off the boots. I seriously love these boots. :heart

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

just boxer shorts


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

scrubs


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm a little fashionista today. Right now, I'm wearing these cool patterned tights and a soft black turtleneck sweatshirt from The Limited. I'm sporting silver-heeled Tahari black boots, and a cute poofy black shirt with pockets on the side.

I'm so fly right now, lol.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Blue jeans, white t-shirt, a black long sleeve shirt with buttons, and plain black Jordans.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

clown pants and suspenders. these are my actual feet. 

what?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Pyjama bottoms and black hoodie.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

this thread needs more pictures. i love seeing peoples' clothes. 

i'm wearing a bathrobe. 

i need a new wardrobe. seriously.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

A gray Beatles tee with orange running shorts that are a little tight on me. They were the only clean bottoms I could find. lol.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I am wearing the same stuff I was wearing through most of yesterday: shirt, vest n jeans. Oink oink.

[I'll assume underwear doesn't need to be mentioned.]


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

khaki shorts and a green Beijing t-shirt.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

purple shirt and blue shorts



leonardess said:


> clown pants and suspenders. these are my actual feet.
> 
> what?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

^
At first I didn't notice the clown and when I did I was pretty startled! :afr


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Boxers.

Freeballin.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Boxers and shorts.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Dark jeans, a grey t-shirt with a picture on it, brown boot typed slippers with brown furry trim and inside, and a black hoodie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A T-shirt and cutoffs, as usual.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

inna sense said:


> purple shirt and blue shorts


Clowns freak me out! :afr


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

sleeveless v-neck cotton top with brown flowers and vines on a cream colored background, brown cotton shorts, brown flat sandals, underwear, unlike most people who have posted..


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

You'll have to speak up, I'm wearing a towel.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Dark blue T with "Jersey Shore" in college athletic style print on the front; faded and almost worn out bullhead jeans; black leather belt; black skecher boots, and white socks. Oh, and a timex expedition dial watch.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Brown pants, grey shirt, green socks, slippers, and a hair thing.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

a purple sweater with a cowlneck and black pants... and a winter hat because it's cold in my house.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Dark 5-pocket jeans, dark purple sweater, and my sister's band jacket (because it's super warm ^__^).


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Checkered brown shirt, dark blue tie, black pants, black socks and shoes. 

Need new clothes but for now I choose food.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Grizzly Bear band t-shirt, my mother's beige cardigan from H&M, and a pair of grey wool tights. And my headphones, of course.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

no shirt, black old school adidas firebird jacket, black dress pants, red/white/blue old school adidas shoes with red laces, no socks.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

the skin of my mother


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

i know for sure i'm wearing boxers, i'll check what else i'm wearing later :]

lmao xD


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> the skin of my mother


_Intense._



zomgz said:


> i know for sure i'm wearing boxers, i'll check what else i'm wearing later :]
> 
> lmao xD


Haha, oh you! :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

green shirt...blue shorts...black socks



TheDaffodil said:


> ^
> At first I didn't notice the clown and when I did I was pretty startled! :afr


haha...pennywise is scary :um



rcapo89 said:


> Clowns freak me out! :afr


even Krusty?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i'm still in my pj's, i need to have a shower already..


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

White t-shirt, blue jeans, socks and headphones.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Medium-wash blue bootcut Arizona jeans.
Coral Old Navy tank top.
Colorful graphic tee (I don't remember the brand...but I wear the shirt a lot so I probably should know...).
White WCKD zip-up hoodie.
Glasses.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

camo pants, sweat shirt and mullet. my homegirls dig the pants.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

this was my outfit for the day. i like it, satisfies my need for some argyle (my wardrobe is severely lacking in any) and the rest of the outfit is dark enough to make me feel like i blend into the background. (my mirror is dirty, not my clothes. and i'm surprised i haven't blobbed out my face).

i wore it with plain black flats and my pea coat jacket (also black :O).


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

^:yes. Very pretty...


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

total work outfit.
Worn out blue jeans (2 sizes too big...need a belt) with marker stains on the right pocket, and a dark magentaish T-shirt with the company logo on the front and a oversized saying on the back (it was free, I have other shirts like it of varying colors and sayings)
oh and underwear of an unknown color (I don't remember, and I don't want to look).
yeah...


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

skinny jeans 30h3! T-shirt DC White Skate shoes (of course with checkered laces!!)


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Checkered blue shirt, dark blue tie, light khaki pants. I like this combination.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Famous Star and Straps tshirt.
Denim short shorts.
Black lace bracelet.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

green t-shirt under a brown sweater, jeans with an identity crisis (are they bootcut or not?), and semi-shiny brown Kenneth Coles. An outfit for when I need to talk to authority figures while looking casual.


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

A sweater, a t-shirt, a sock, a pant.


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Black billabong singlet.
Blue skinny jeans.
Brown leather jacket.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Jeans, yellow Racing shirt and brown sketches. My going to club outfit tonight *shakes in fear*


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

boxer shorts and a meaningless stare


----------



## wishiwasinvisible (Oct 12, 2009)

nail polish  and a bright red nose thanks to hayfever, lol


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm in my boxers. Sorry to put that image in your head. Just pretend I look like brad pitt or something.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Pink cardigan, navy t shirt with 'Deadmau5' on the front, and khaki 3/4 lengths. It's random but i'm home alone so i'm slobbing about!


----------



## amarie (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm sporting a fancy black horrorpops tshirt, black basketball shorts, a grey hoodie sporting my college logo, and no shoes. I call my attire "slacker chic."


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

a green shirt navy blue sweats blue hoodie


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

At work right now, khakis and a polo..

If I was home, tshirt and grey pjs


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Black t-shirt and pjs (I only bothered getting half dressed).


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

The world is slightly less mysterious and scary when you know what everyone on SAS is wearing. :b

Grey t-shirt and vest(undershirt?) and grey jeans. I thought I'd contrast it with a light blue shirt but was too lazy to iron the wrinkles on the button strip.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

yellow sweater, black pants and blue socks


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Blue pyjamas with white polka dots.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

lace navy blue tank top and hospital pants i, um, accidently took home after staying in the psychiatric ward. they are "one size fits all" so they are very big on me (look like parachute pants, hah) but they are extremely comfortable so i wear them as pajama bottoms pretty often. i have a 2nd pair that i also accidentally took home with me the second hospital stay.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Blue, green, and white pajamas set! Comfy stuff.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

red tartan-patterned pajama pants, black lace tank top.


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

Brown-ish shirt dress.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

This thread is surprisingly interesting *picturing you all now*

Colourful adidas track jacket
Long white singlet with some sort of white fluffy puppy printed on it
blue acid wash jeans
No shoes.

:duck


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I forgot to tell you people i am anti-clothing so I am always naked. Take your clothes of they are evil.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Black trousers, purple and white checked shirt, and baseball cap.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Jeans, no shirts. Way too hot. It's midnight also.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

the shirt is from my Team Rocket costume that i wore last halloween =P


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

jeans, sparkly converse, paul frank top, pauls boutique hoody


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

A shirt saying "Lovebiscuit", blue jeans and some slippers


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Fairisle jumper, pyjama bottoms.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Black Vanilla jeans, black Arizona cami, red...some brand I can't remember...sweater.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Purple Peruvian beanie with llamas, red Threadless shirt with puppy Cerberus, medium dark Levi 511's, crazy velcro rollerblade insert shoes.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Dark blue jeans; black t-shirt; grey, black, and purple shirt.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm actually gonna do pictures this time. :yes
Grey tissue tee. Silver babydoll dress. Black and grey herringbone textured tights. I also wore silver heart-shaped filigree earrings and black ballet flats.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

a towel. 8)


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm also wearing dark brown boots that have a pink, brown, and khaki/coffee pattern at the top.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

similar to this posted earlier in the thread, but the dress underneath is a black strapless and the tights are thicker and knit. a lot of my clothes are still in suitcases, most need to be washed, and i always get dressed in a rush so i'm bad with choosing appropriate outfits for work :/


----------



## miniman45 (Dec 9, 2009)

skinny jeans, black socks, pink boxers  a black under top with a blue and white unbuttoned shirt over the top with rolled up sleeves, a yellow belt and to top it off a dragonforce wristband


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

This sounds like an opportunity to show off my..._amazingly sexy_...body, and my awesome shirt! 8)


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm at work with my monkey policeman shirt on.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

FBH said:


> This sounds like an opportunity to show off my..._amazingly sexy_...body, and my awesome shirt! 8)


Awesome! I love it. :b


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> Awesome! I love it. :b


Thanks


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

a green t-shirt, gray corduroy pants and one black boot cause I just took the other one off lol


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

in boxers with blanket :cup


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

black dickie shorts with a bandana on the back, white long socks, black and white converse, white plain shirt.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I am wearing thermal underwear, because its really warm


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

The shirt I wore to bed, plus warmer pants and a jacket cuz it's cold in the house and I don't wanna drag a blanket around. :b


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll spare you guys the picture this time around...
...I'm naked.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

FBH said:


> I'll spare you guys the picture this time around...
> ...I'm naked.


You win.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Me today


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

A red flannel shirt, blue jeans, brown shoes and a white shirt with a panda holding two guns....

I'm not joking :b


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Blue jeans, plus a coarse, dark purple (but fading) jumper I was given for free.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Rainbow polo, dark blue skinnies, blue and white thigh high socks and black Converse hi-tops.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

boxers and a ginormous Michael Scott's Dunder Mifflin Scranton Meredith Palmer Memorial Celebrity Rabies Awareness Pro-Am Fun Run Race For The Cure shirt


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

thewall said:


> boxers and a ginormous Michael Scott's Dunder Mifflin Scranton Meredith Palmer Memorial Celebrity Rabies Awareness Pro-Am Fun Run Race For The Cure shirt


haha awesome shirt!

For me it's boring. navy blue long-sleeve thermal undershirt, and fuzzy blue pajama bottoms with colourful peace signs on them. actually that's just embarrassing


----------



## Stevep27 (Nov 20, 2009)

underwear, polo shirt, jeans


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Black cargo shorts, and a black cradle of filth t-shirt with "Black Metal For *******s" on the back


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

thewall said:


> boxers and a ginormous Michael Scott's Dunder Mifflin Scranton Meredith Palmer Memorial Celebrity Rabies Awareness Pro-Am Fun Run Race For The Cure shirt


LOL great shirt!:yes


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

blue and green fannel pajama bottoms
white tank top
big fuzzy socks with pom poms
hair in a ponytail
a blank expression

Im basically a mess


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

A dark gray long sleeved shirt & maroon velour pants


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

HAHA. Nothing. I'm genuinely naked, just about to go to sleep. Reading this forum before I do as my ritual as always and just saw this topic so thought I would share.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Medium dark skinny Levi's, this shirt: http://tinyurl.com/6b5zom, blue shamrock boxers, boring white socks, and rollerblade velcro slippers.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Jeans, wife beater, and a hoodie. It's basically my slacker clothing.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

flip flop sandals and an iron chastity belt.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Scrubs and a t-shirt. That's what I like most about working in a hospital, that and all the sick people, spluttering their pathogens into the petri dish that is the hospital air.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I totally forgot this was around....
Red pajamas pants that have back and white mini schnauzers all over them. A white cami. And a grey shirt. Eventually I'll get dressed. I just don't want to get into it right now!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Just wearing pajamas pants at the moment.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Socks and underwear.
Blue skinny jeans.
Black t-shirt.
Plaid red buttoned shirt.
Grey cobweb belt.
Long necklace with a bow,wings and a rose.
I'm also wearing my wristband.Which is the key to my room.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Jeans, no underwear(gross, /barf), no shirt. Clothes make me uncomfortable so I try to get away with wearing as little as possible when possible.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm not sure what they're called: black Nike tracksuit bottoms.
Also, black t-shirt and black and grey (and some blue and pink) checked shirt.
Also, glasses, a bit of jewellery and ... I can't say what else.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

A black cami with ripped Lucky jeans, and purple flats


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Right now I'm wearing blue sweat pants and a black T-shirt. I'm also wearing my glasses..yep!


----------



## alexxturner (May 1, 2010)

I'm wearing Donald Duck PJ bottoms and a Blue Hoodie.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Joe Boxers - Pink Penquin Flannel PJs :teeth (nothing exciting to see here lol)


----------



## Jason A (Apr 24, 2010)

Not much.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

gray college t-shirt
plaid pj shorts


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Pink huddy, green string top, jeans and socks!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Black and white striped dress/long top, high-waisted trousers, undies and a bob.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A T-shirt and cutoffs, as usual.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Medium blue jeans. Pink tee. Brown sneakers.

EDIT: - brown sneakers + monkey sock slippers + grey hoodie.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I am wearing beige and cream pinstriped shorts and a green t-shirt. Both from the grocery store, yesssssss.


----------



## OuttaMyMind (Apr 24, 2010)

Pink and grey peace sign shorts, a yellow tank top, a Rancid shirt, ponytail, and a smile. [;


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Black pants. White tee shirt with a red telephone booth on it. A pink and red hooded sweater.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Commando all over!


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

black skinny jeals black converse with green laces 

a black t-shirt


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

My 3 wolf moon tshirt and nothing else for power.










Seriously read the reviews 
http://www.amazon.com/Mountain-Thre...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

lonelyjew said:


> My 3 wolf moon tshirt and nothing else for power.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kassem G?


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm doing my laundry, so I'm wearing my old ripped jeans and my ugly, teal mentor shirt back when I used to volunteer with poor kids.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

quiet0lady said:


> lol that's the first thing I thought of too
> 
> an old, red dance studio t-shirt
> black comfy/yoga pants


haha!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

A Porcupine Tree t shirt, black jeans, underwear, and socks.


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

i'm wearing a tattered club paradise t-shirt and really soft pj pants with snowflakes on them
and panties of course.
also 3 rings, a bracelet, a hair tie, and contacts (need to take them out!)


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Grey knee length sweat pants and a black Good Charlotte T-shirt...


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

Spongebob pj bottoms and a super long pj shirt with Grumpy on it. "I wake up Grumpy" So cheesy but so awesome/true. 

I find myself climbing back into my pjs when I get back in from outside. It's starting to get so dang hot out there. *shakes fist at humidity*


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Black Nike tracksuit bottoms, navy blue t-shirt, and a navy blue top (I have no idea what many clothes are called) with a white collar.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Blue pants and a Zesto's tee shirt.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Blue pyjamas with white polka dots, Minnie Mouse dressing gown. Nearly time for beddy byes :yawn


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

blue jeans... a chili peppers print nursing smock and sneakers.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Dark blue jeans with metal studded leather belt; green t-shirt; navy blue top with white collar; glasses; some jewellery.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Faded blue jeans and an orange t-shirt and sneakers - getting ready to go out and mow my lawn, blow off the deck and maybe lay out in the sun to get started on a tan.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

A pair of jesus-sandles and a smile


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

And black sneakers.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

An old black Good Charlotte t-shirt and red pajama pants with white stars.


----------



## Pure Phobia (Apr 29, 2010)

Snoopy pants, and they are hella pimp and comfy.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yellow flannel pjs with brightly colored unbrellas on them


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm wearing some orange shorts.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

blue shirt...black pants and black socks



TheDaffodil said:


> And black sneakers.


looking good! :yes


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Jeans and a brown polo shirt.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Grey sweatpants and a black Nightmare before Christmas shirt.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

inna sense said:


> looking good! :yes


Thank you!

Dark blue skinny jeans with bows on them. White cami. Yellow shirt with dark blue penguins on it. A khaki jacket.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Glasses, black pyjama bottoms, and black jumper thing with zip (I don't know what clothes are called).


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

cmr said:


> Grey sweatpants and a black Nightmare before Christmas shirt.


The same outfit. :um


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

dark grey "american heart" t-shirt.light grey cardigan.blue skinny jeans.white and blue vans.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Boxers and a white t-shirt, only because I just came back from walking the dog and wore too much clothing. Time to take a shower:idea


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Red pajama pants with white stars, and a black nightmare before christmas shirt.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

No picture this time. Blue jeans, white long-sleeved shirt, dark blue long-sleeved shirt (with my employer's logo on it).


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Long-sleeved black shirt, black pyjama pants.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Burgundy cardigan, black tank top with lace on the edges, and a gray/black thin-striped skirt.


----------



## The Mysterious Stranger (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm wearing a leather jacket (U.S. Navy G-1), Levi's 505 jeans, Doc Marten shoes, a black leather belt (conservative dress belt really), and a dark blue dress shirt underneath the jacket, tucked in to the pants. I almost always tuck in my shirts, unless I'm wearing one with short sleeves. My hair is slicked to the back and sides with Brylcreem and pomade, kind of a businessman's style from the 1950s or 1960s. I dress pretty retro, come to think of it.


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

OP, did you used to live in Hawaii? I noticed in your first post you said you were wearing the G.R.E.A.T. Shirt. I live in Hawaii and I remember G.R.E.A.T. It was kind of like D.A.R.E. almost.


I am wearing an HPU jersey and soccer shorts. Heading to be soon.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

hobo10 said:


> OP, did you used to live in Hawaii? I noticed in your first post you said you were wearing the G.R.E.A.T. Shirt. I live in Hawaii and I remember G.R.E.A.T. It was kind of like D.A.R.E. almost.


Yep, I did. Schofield Barracks, Wahiawa. I got it in middle school...and it still fits me at 20 years old...haha, loosely, too. So I wear it to bed and I wear it when I'm doing yardwork or painting or something like that.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Sabres hat, gray hoodie, tan shorts, green Indianapolis t shirt underneath, boxers, crew socks, and sneakers.

Typical creeper attire, heh.


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

*What am i wearing now... well..?*

*A towel wrapped round me *


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Hahaha......

...is your computer always so close to the shower?


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

No hehe, i just like to chill in my bedroom with the towel wrapped round me till i can be bothered to moisturise and get dressed


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

black jeans, 'bad brains' t-shirt, blue/white hoodie and a jacket over that. 
two pairs of socks. 
it's cold in my room.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Pjs, Blue checked pants with a blue t-shirt with penguins on them


----------



## mastershake (Jun 8, 2011)

Emmz92 said:


> No hehe, i just like to chill in my bedroom with the towel wrapped round me till i can be bothered to moisturise and get dressed


:yes:clap:yes:clap:yes:clap
yeah baby!


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

A brown T-shirt and a pair of black and white camo pajama pants I made myself... Yep, I made em in 8th grade sewing class, they still fit me surprisingly.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

An olive tank top, with floral womens boxers. I wear this outfit to bed too often, I need'a go shopping.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

A pair of baggy sweat pants from my high school and a brown shirt with a butterfly on it.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

What I always dress in black band shirt black leather jacket black leather pants black combat boot's \m/


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

black trousers, black tank top and no socks.. I'm barefoot lol.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Emmz92 said:


> No hehe, i just like to chill in my bedroom with the towel wrapped round me till i can be bothered to moisturise and get dressed


There is no need to shout. We can read you just fine.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

PJ bottoms and a space invaders T-shirt, i'm not a nerd at all.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Black PJ bottoms, black socks, navy t-shirt, and dark navy-grey shirt with pop in buttons (don't know the correct term) and dark lines (again don't know correct term) about this colour but golder


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

A silky dress ...


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi nes!!!!!!!!1


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

a long-sleeve shirt with a happy fruit pattern (and one angry tomato), and sky blue sweat pants, and a canada zip hoodie on top. and my duvet draped over. i'm sick and it's cold.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Pink penquin flannel pjs (long bottoms and long sleeves)


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Sweet.

Black Nike bottoms, black socks, navy t-shirt and black hoodie. Oh and glasses.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

A skirt with butterflies and flowers on it and a pink t-shirt.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

XXL grey t-shirt, L black tracksuit bottoms, stubble.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Grey boxers with little white text written over it.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

grey t-shirt, black and white plaid mini shorts, mid-length red socks


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

A white t-shirt with "El Salvador" written on it in blue, and some khaki shorts. Just dressed for home...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Checkered pajama bottoms and a grey wife beater.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

A tan-colored long sleeve button-up shirt, blue jeans, and white socks.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Blue track pants, grey t-shirt.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

rolled up jeans and a silky sheer floral top with a black camisole underneath


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Jean short shorts and spaghetti strap shirt (pink)


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

grey Gap shirt, blue jeans


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I was wearing blue gym shorts with no shirt (calm down, ladies :teeth). Then I heard someone banging on the door and I panicked and leaped into my room to throw on a t-shirt. Turns out no one banged on the door.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

An enormous blue plaid shirt and black shorts (I'm in bed :b)


----------



## pixieluna (Jul 20, 2011)

A black tank top and my khaki pants from work.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

PJ bottom and my 'I Am McLovin' t-shirt.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

White boyfriend crops, white burnout top, light green v-neck spaghetti strap tank top.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Polo shirt
Pajama pants


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Red shirt and khaki pants.


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

black shirt,blue jeans and kinda cloth looking sandels


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

Work clothes, but heading home to get naked


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

orange over-sized shorts, green polo neon green safety vest. (im cycling thus the vest)


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

PJs and a yellow evolution t-shirt..possibly the brightest thing i own lol


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

A pink tweety-bird shirt that says "don't talk to me" and some grey sweatpants..

very classy.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Pink skirt, red blouse, the thigh-high boots.

That's how I Tuesday roll, like a boss.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> There is no need to shout. We can read you just fine.


Nobody shouted old man, she just used big font.

THIS IS SHOUTING!


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

grey Aeropostale shirt, my favorite dark blue jeans


----------



## marinas658 (Jul 27, 2011)

zomgz said:


> skinny jeans, dual belts (one like down on my thigh), peace bracelet, love dogtag necklace (it's small and pink lol), plad boxers, black undershirt and red t-shirt over that, grey socks, VOX skater shoes =]
> 
> i have a weird sense of style lmao xD


I like your style! I used to rock the duel belt thing too ha. I had this punk look going on.

Anyways, just boxers and a t-shirt right now... It's a muggy, boring day in MN haha


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Multicolored patterned dress, gold necklace with a ball pendant of flowers, gem and gold flower bracelet, wedges.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Montreal Canadiens jersey and shorts


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

a pink shirt and green shorts lol I mix and match a lot when I glo to bed...I don't care what I wear.


----------

